

Show HN: Vine Slide: Easily watch Vines as a slideshow - pauliewalnuts
http://vineslide.com/
I was playing around with Backbone.js and scraping Vine videos over the weekend and came up with Vine Slide. (It doesn't work yet on Firefox.)<p>Feedback would be great. Code can be found here: https://github.com/rparang/vineslide
======
pauliewalnuts
I was playing around with Backbone.js and scraping Vine videos over the
weekend and came up with Vine Slide. (It doesn't work yet on Firefox.)

I'd love your feedback. Code can be found here:
<https://github.com/rparang/vineslide>

